
Scaling web apps (sets of slides by Flickr architect) - manuel
http://www.iamcal.com/talks/
======
dougw
It seems like a lot of this information is pulled directly from Cal's book
"Building Scalable Web Sites" (Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Building-
Scalable-Web-Sites-Applications/dp/0596102356/). If you are interested in
gaining some of the spoken context behind the slides, this is a great read. It
was reviewed on slashdot a while back
(http://books.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/07/26/1357210). If your venture
is a site that is going to eventually need to scale due to high resource
consumption from individual users (whether this be storage, CPU, or database
requirements) I suggest you pick up a copy of this book to know how to better
address this concern during design rather than in deployment!

------
danw
Cal Henderson also has a Carson Workshops 'survival kit' available. Its called
'Building Enterprise Web Apps on a Budget' and its available from
http://www.carsonworkshops.com/shop/PHP_Henderson.html. I havent purchased it
myself but Carson Workshops normaly produce some top notch kits.

------
sharpshoot
And Cal Henderson is a Brit too ;)

